# Swype 3.0 Beta To Launch Today, Now Tablet-friendly



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

As found on MobileCrunch:

Swype. It's just one of those things where you know if you love it or hate it within about 30 seconds of your first touch. Some people just can't wrap their heads around dragging their finger from letter to letter rather than poking around; others pick it up immediately, and then can't imagine typing on a phone without it.

If you're part of the "love it" camp, you've got a reason to be excited: later today, Swype will be releasing the first Beta build of Swype 3.0.

What's new in Swype 3.0:

Tap Correction:You've always been able to jump back and forth between swiping through letters and tapping letters one-by-one; now you can do the latter without losing the autocorrect/predictive functionality that comes with swiping.
Horizontal Word Choice: When there are multiple possible words for the letters you just swiped through, the options will be shown in a sliding horizontal bar above the keyboard as opposed to the strange popup selection window that Swype has had for a while.
Available for devices with HVGA, WVGA, FWVGA, QVGA, WQVGA, WSVGA, qHD screen sizes
A special Honeycomb-only WXGA version for Android tablets, which features a resizable and moveable keyboard.

Read original article HERE.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Still not sure why they never release this in the market. I am anxious to see how it performs on a larger screen such as the 10.1


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats the big difference? I like swype.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

b16 said:


> Whats the big difference? I like swype.


one of the big changes that come along with it is a special WXGA version designed for Honeycomb tablets, which features a movable and resizeable keyboard layout.

Other changes include the way word correction is handled when you stop swyping and revert to tapping out the letters -- you can now mix and match and still keep word autocorrect and prediction intact. The pop-up for word choice when multiple guesses are presented gets an improvement, too, now an easier to read horizontal bar is presented versus that annoying dialog that used to jump up. To top it all off, it looks like the predictive text engine itself has seen a big overhaul, and should work much better.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Update: If you've been refreshing the beta download page at Swype, you've probably seen the latest update on the status of this. If not, here's the latest from Swype:

BETA DELAYED BECAUSE:

a) We forgot to buy vowels








Our beta build server crashed

c) Upper management kept accelerating the beta schedule

d) All of above !#@$!&


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Now available! 
Get it HERE.


----------

